# The British Ragdoll Cat Club Show - 10th January



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Is anyone going to this one? 

There are several smaller shows on at the same venue on the day (Singapuras, Korats, Asians and Rexes and Shorthair Cat Society). It is at Stoneleigh Park, Nr Coventry.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sadley im not going  have you entered?? good luck to all those who have *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*Yes, I will be there. :wink5:*


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

No, I don't have any cats to show at the moment - my 8.5 year old Taz, (Grand Premier Charismagic Dreamweaver) is now retired - he did actually win BRCC's Overall Best in Show back in 2001 as a kitten! A very proud moment indeed especially for his breeders.

I shall be spreading myself a bit thin as I have been asked if I could help out (probably with some table work) at the show itself, also help on The Ragdoll Rehome Group Table and if I get the chance to pop over to our friends' stall too. Ah well at least I won't be bored...lol.









_Taz - 2001_


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Taz is lovely.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sadly we won't be at this show, we have another show the week after on 17th Jan. but i wish everyone that enters this show good luck, best wishes......chris


----------

